# Big bite juicer screen clogging



## archeryrob (Aug 26, 2021)

Anyone use one of these for making juice and sauces? We had to clean the screen 3 times when processing 40# of tomatoes to fill a stock pot to reduce for canning tomato sauce. It is still way faster than the old way, but just looking if there is some trick to prvent the pulp from clogging the screen.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry, but I doubt it.
Perhaps removing the skins before running through the machine?


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 26, 2021)

Removing the skins would be back to the previous way and take a lot more time than just stopping to clean the screens


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 26, 2021)

Guess it's up to you, whichever way is quicker or involves less monkey business.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 26, 2021)

My parents have done tomatoes forever and tried lots and settled on a Victorio strainer.  They heat them up before processing and that helps.  Maybe it will for you.  I processed tomatoes one time and if I get back into it again I will do it this way:  Fire up the grill and sear the skins.  They practically fall off after.  I did everything outside and used a homebrew propane burner to cook/can.  LOL  Memories of my parents canning tomatoes in the kitchen on a 90F day and no AC...  House smelled like a Heinz plant a week or so.


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 26, 2021)

I found this also. There are more screens for the juicer and the one that comes with it is the berry once that is very fine.








						LEM Big Bite Juicer Screens
					

LEM salsa, high yield and berry screens for Big Bite Juicer Attachment at Pleasant Hill Grain




					pleasanthillgrain.com
				



berry screen holes measure 1/16"
high yield screen holes measure 3/16"
salsa screen holes measure 1/4"







I also found my buddy telling me he has a friend that quarters tomotes and smokes them. I would assume smoke one day and grind the next. He makes salsa like that and I would assume besides adding smoke flavor it also removes some of the reducing time. Not sure my wife would take to smoked sauce and she's not wanting smoked salsa. But I can get my daughter to do it and take the blame. ;)


----------



## jdixon (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi All!

DW and I go through a lot of tomato sauce. With the canned stuff up close to $1/can, I'm thinking about making my own sauce again. But I quit after doing it once because I had to spend *so long* stirring the puree! Best juicer for tomato juice
Working in a medical lab for a while, I got the idea of using a centrifuge to separate the pulp from the liquid, but haven't found one I'd put in my kitchen, even if I could trust it not to explode, which I don't. The recent cookbook with all the goofy recipes from Myhrvold et. al. uses such a centrifuge, so maybe my idea isn't so hare-brained after all. I ran across a site with centrifugal juicers, which leads to my question:

Has anyone used a centrifugal juicer to make tomato sauce by juicing the tomato, keeping the pulp, and tossing most of the water? This would cut the boiling time significantly... I think (hope?).

Methods? Products? What works? Or is a centrifugal juicer not going to do what I want?


----------

